# Erotik Projekt...Was hat es damit auf sich?



## Sandmanyz (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo erstmal,

Hoffentlich bin ich hier nicht im verkehrten Forum gelandet......

Ich habe mal ne Frage zu diesen Fragwürdigen Erotik-Projekten bei ebay.

Funktioniert das überhaupt? Das man wahrscheinlich nicht das erreicht was in den Auktionen versprochen wird ist mir eigentlich klar. Nur fällt da überhaupt was ab oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld? Ich meine damit kein Partnerprogramm. In manchen Auktionen wird das komplette Projekt mir den Bildern und den HTML Seiten verkauft.

HIERmal ein LINK.

Kann mir von euch einer dazu was sagen oder hat mit sochen Projekten schon einmal erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

diese Projekte gibt's mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer. Ich denke, wirklich Kapital lässt sich nur mit den Projekten der ersten Stunde, die auch bekannt sind, machen. Diese kosten dementsprechend natürlich viel Geld.
Natürlich kannst du auch ein bestehendes Projekt kaufen, nur solltest du dann einen 1A Konzept haben, warum gerade jemand bei DIR den Dialer benutzen sollte und nicht bei der Konkurrenz (von der es massig gibt).

Eierlegende Wollmichsauen gibt's nicht


----------

